# Kann man große Welse über 1,50m noch in der Küche verwerten?



## uwe gerhard (26. Dezember 2006)

Hallo liebe Leute,
ich fische demnächst einen meiner Privatteiche ab,sobald die Temperaturen es zulassen.

Darin befindet sich neben einigen kleineren von ca. 1 m auch ein grösserer Wels von ca.1,50 - 1,70m.

Da ich nicht so genau weiß, wohin ich den umsetzen soll überlege ich doch so ein wenig, , ob der gute nicht für ein grosses Welsessen in Frage kommt. 

Aber schmecken die Welse in der Größe überhaupt noch?#c 


Wer hat Erfahrung mit so schweren Brocken und kann mir ein paar Tipps und eventuell auch Rezepte geben?

Vielen Dank
Gruß aus dem kalten Harz.#h 
uwe


----------



## uwe gerhard (26. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Kann man große Welse über 1,50m noch in der Küche verwerten?*

Hat denn niemand eine Antwort??
#h


----------



## Brassenwürger (26. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Kann man große Welse über 1,50m noch in der Küche verwerten?*

Hallo,

"musste" mal ein Stück von einem 1,80er essen, das ich vorgesetzt bekam - WÜRG! Das ist nicht wirklich gut, fett, tranig, grobfaserig! Welse bis 1m Länge fand ich bis jetzt immer sehr lecker, aber ab da wirds langsam gewöhnungsbedürftig. 

Grüße vom Brassenwürger!#h 

PS: Räuchern - Ultralecker!!!


----------



## uwe gerhard (26. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Kann man große Welse über 1,50m noch in der Küche verwerten?*



Brassenwürger schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> "musste" mal ein Stück von einem 1,80er essen, das ich vorgesetzt bekam - WÜRG! Das ist nicht wirklich gut, fett, tranig, grobfaserig! Welse bis 1m Länge fand ich bis jetzt immer sehr lecker, aber ab da wirds langsam gewöhnungsbedürftig.
> 
> ...


das hört sich gar nicht lecker an.#d 

Dann werd ich ihn wohl doch in den geplanten Angelteich mit den Großfischen setzen und für ordentlich Futterfisch sorgen.

Als Highlight für die Gastangler. 

du hast "Werner" gerade das Leben gerettet, glaube ich.

Große Karpfen über 20kg sollen nach 1-2 wochen Hälterung ganz hervorragend schmecken, ich dachte,das wäre beim Wels vielleicht ähnlich.
Und dann wäre er dran gewesen.|rolleyes 

na ja, dann soll er eben groß werden.#c 

gruß
uwe


----------



## Brassenwürger (26. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Kann man große Welse über 1,50m noch in der Küche verwerten?*

Er heißt also "Werner"? Ich könnte nie was essen, was einen Namen hat. Lass ihn leben, da habt ihr beide mehr von. Setz ihn am besten in einen Forellenpuff. Da setzt du dich dann jeden Sonntag in deinen Klappstuhl, machst dir ein Bier auf und hast bestimmt viel zu lachen|rolleyes 

Grüße vom Brassenwürger#h , auch an "Werner"


----------



## uwe gerhard (26. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Kann man große Welse über 1,50m noch in der Küche verwerten?*

|rolleyes ooooch wir haben in dem Angelteich forellen bis 10kg und Graser bis 25kg.da haben wir auch schon viel Spass gehabt,oh ja.

(Forellenpuff passt nicht wirklich,eher "Edelpuff".:q :q :q )

da gab es auch so schon lustige Sachen zu sehen, wie ein Opi,der am Ufer seiner Rute hinterherlief, die gerade Wasserski fuhr.Sein Freilauf war wohl defe:q kt

Ein Bild für die Götter.

Die Rute Wurde dann mit dem Boot von der Aufsicht gerettet.

Werner da rein?
warum eigentlich nicht.
Ich mache das davon abhängig, wieviel Andere Fische noch in dem relativ kleinem Teich, in dem er seit 2,5 jahren wohnt, übrig sind.
Hat er da nicht zu sehr aufgeräumt, kommt er in den Angelteich.

Ansonsten in den genannten Teich von meiner geplanten"Angelschule auf Kapitale",
in dem ausnahmslos kapitale Fische über 5 KG schwimmen,die er erstmal nicht bewältigen kann,ausser den Futterfischen.

Aber die Idee mit dem Forellenteich gefällt mir gut.:q 

Das werde ich mit meinem Kumpel, dem Betreiber des Teiches absprechen,aber für abgedrehte Aktionen in Sachen Fisch  ist der eigentlich immer zu haben.|rolleyes |rolleyes 

Da machen wir Fotos, wenn wir ihn einsetzen, damit die Angler wissen,auf was sie gefasst sein müssen.

Stärkeres Gerät ist hier ja sowieso Pflicht, bei den dicken Forellen.

gruß
uwe


----------



## Steffen90 (26. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Kann man große Welse über 1,50m noch in der Küche verwerten?*

is bestimmt nen geiler tanz, wenn man nen 1,70 wels an der forellenrute hat!:q :q :q :q :q


----------



## uwe gerhard (26. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Kann man große Welse über 1,50m noch in der Küche verwerten?*



Steffen90 schrieb:


> is bestimmt nen geiler tanz, wenn man nen 1,70 wels an der forellenrute hat!:q :q :q :q :q


 
das auf sicher,wenn auch nur ein kurzer.


----------



## Steffen90 (26. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Kann man große Welse über 1,50m noch in der Küche verwerten?*



uwe gerhard schrieb:


> das auf sicher,wenn auch nur ein kurzer.


oder wenn man "vorsichtig" genug drillt ein gggggggggggaaaaaaaaannnnnnnnzzzzzzzzzzz langer!!!!|supergri


----------



## Brassenwürger (26. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Kann man große Welse über 1,50m noch in der Küche verwerten?*

Hallo,

wie wärs denn mal mit ´nem Foto von Werner, für die Verbrecherkartei! Als "Schleienkiller" oder "Karpfenbeißer" macht der bestimmt ne gute Figur! Der ahnt ja gar nicht, was er für´n Schwein hatte. Und die Opas möchte ich sehen, wenn sie in ihrem Kampf"klapp"stuhl sitzen und sich an ihrer Rute festbeißen! Das wird die Show! Ich hoffe, die Älteren unter uns verstehen Spaß... Bin ja auch schon 31!

Grüße vom Brassenwürger#h


----------



## MR r.Ol.Ax (26. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Kann man große Welse über 1,50m noch in der Küche verwerten?*

@ uwe ist das der wels vom abfischen dem der halbe oberkiefer fehlt?


----------



## uwe gerhard (26. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Kann man große Welse über 1,50m noch in der Küche verwerten?*

Tja, seit der Teich im August nach 3 Jahren wiedereröffnet wurde, mussten die ehemaligen Stammangler komplett umdenken.
Sportfischerprüfung,steng überwachte Teichordnung,
bei jedem Angler wird die Einstellung der Rollenbremse persönlich von der Aufsicht kontrolliert und gegebenenfalls korrigiert.
Portionsforellchen??---no Sir(dafür gibts hier andere Möglichkeiten.)
Mehr als 12 Angler am Teich?-no Sir.
Puffatmosphäre???-no Sir
Natur,Ruhe und dicke Fische -nur für erfahrene Angler.
und das ist wörtlich und ernst gemeint.In dem Bereich wirklich mal etwas gaaaanz anderes.
Verbrecherkartei von Werner wird angelegt. die Idee gefällt mir immer besser,ehrlich.

gruß uwe


----------



## MR r.Ol.Ax (26. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Kann man große Welse über 1,50m noch in der Küche verwerten?*

wo sind eigentlich die teiche die teiche wenn man mal fragen darf und wenn man mal dran angeln möchte wie vil kostet das und muss man sich forher anmelden?


----------



## uwe gerhard (26. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Kann man große Welse über 1,50m noch in der Küche verwerten?*

Google mal unter Angelparadies-Herrhausen.de|rolleyes 
Auf der HP ist auch eine Wegbeschreibung.
Teichordnung und Fotos kommen demnächst neu, soweit ich weiss.
Gruß


----------



## uwe gerhard (26. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Kann man große Welse über 1,50m noch in der Küche verwerten?*



MR r.Ol.Ax schrieb:


> @ uwe ist das der wels vom abfischen dem der halbe oberkiefer fehlt?


Den ich evtuell räuchern will,das ist der kleine ,ohne Oberkiefer,ja.
Werner ist v i e l grösser.


----------



## uwe gerhard (26. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Kann man große Welse über 1,50m noch in der Küche verwerten?*



MR r.Ol.Ax schrieb:


> wo sind eigentlich die teiche die teiche wenn man mal fragen darf und wenn man mal dran angeln möchte wie vil kostet das und muss man sich forher anmelden?


Hier ist auch ein tröööth mit Berichten

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=88241


----------



## Brassenwürger (26. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Kann man große Welse über 1,50m noch in der Küche verwerten?*

Wie groß ist denn der, also der mit ohne Oberkiefer? Schon mal im Salzmantel versucht? GENIAL! Aber aufgrund begrenzter Backofengröße nur eingeschränkt machbar!


----------



## uwe gerhard (27. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Kann man große Welse über 1,50m noch in der Küche verwerten?*



Brassenwürger schrieb:


> Wie groß ist denn der, also der mit ohne Oberkiefer? Schon mal im Salzmantel versucht? GENIAL! Aber aufgrund begrenzter Backofengröße nur eingeschränkt machbar!


ca 1m

hier:


----------



## uwe gerhard (27. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Kann man große Welse über 1,50m noch in der Küche verwerten?*

und hier:


----------



## Nordlichtangler (27. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Kann man große Welse über 1,50m noch in der Küche verwerten?*

Wer erzählt denn eigentlich so'n Quatsch, daß man große Fische nicht essen kann? #d 
Zuallererst hängt es vom Wasser (Wasserqualität) und dem Futter ab, denn das beeinflußt Fleischqualität und Geschmack. 
Es gibt hier im Board einige Berichte, wo Fische dieser Größe genußvoll verwertet wurden. 

Wenn das Wasser mulschig und die Futterfische so auch schon schmecken, dann ist das natürlich ein Würgfisch. Kennt man so auch von Karpfen.
Aus sauberen frischen Fließwasser wo auch die Futtergrundlage schon gut schmeckt, ist das eine Delikatesse, und Hühner-Hähnchenfleisch ist ja auch eher starkfädig und trotzdem lecker, da spielt der Koch dann auch noch eine Rolle.
Also unter Einschätzung der Futterfische und deines Wassers - dat geit!


----------



## uwe gerhard (27. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Kann man große Welse über 1,50m noch in der Küche verwerten?*

Also wenn das wasserabhängig ist, dann müsste Werner also schmecken.
Quellwasser.
hmmm....
schwere Entscheidung


----------



## MR r.Ol.Ax (27. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Kann man große Welse über 1,50m noch in der Küche verwerten?*

sieht ja ganz nett aus!
Leider ist es ziemlich weit weg -.- 

omg hab ich gerad viele fehler in dem einem satz gehabt^^


----------



## Brassenwürger (27. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Kann man große Welse über 1,50m noch in der Küche verwerten?*

@AngelDet
gilt leider nicht für Welse! Die werden von Natur aus fett, wie wir Männer! Und wenn einer Werner was tut....WEHE! Und den Kleinen ohne Oberkiefer, auch wenn er ein Charaktergesicht hat, den würde ich mir klarmachen, der ist bestimmt gut! Ist nicht sein Tag heute!


----------



## uwe gerhard (27. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Kann man große Welse über 1,50m noch in der Küche verwerten?*

Das Krüppelköpfchen wird demnächst erlöst.
vernünftig Nahrung aufnehmen geht bei dem Oberkiefer mit Sicherheit nicht mehr.
Ich hab damit gott sei dank keine Probleme:q  
Gruß
uwe


----------



## wallerangler (27. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Kann man große Welse über 1,50m noch in der Küche verwerten?*

hallo Uwe doch das geht bei den welsen ich konnte mal einen von über 2 m fangen der hatte auch in etwa so ein maul war aber gut genährt , ich konnte auch mal einen Hecht ohne Zähne fangen der war auch nicht abgemagert


----------



## Nordlichtangler (27. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Kann man große Welse über 1,50m noch in der Küche verwerten?*



Brassenwürger schrieb:


> @AngelDet
> gilt leider nicht für Welse! Die werden von Natur aus fett, wie wir Männer!


Das ist natürlich möglich, aber wieso sollte es anders als bei Hechten sein? Zu Zubereitung: Thomas fragen 
Wenn man es weiß bzw. beim Säubern feststellt, daß der Fisch ordentlich fett hat, kann man entsprechend in der Zubereitung reagieren, z.B. nicht zusätzlich/nachfetten. Oder Teile wegschneiden. Das ist kein großes Problem, nur das 08/15 Rezept haut dann eben nicht hin, ging mir bei Karpfen auch immer so, mit mehr Aufwand in der Fleischaufbereitung stimmte dann auch das Resultat.



> Und wenn einer Werner was tut....WEHE!


Das ist natürlich was anderes, so ein Maskottchenfisch oder so hat ja noch ein anderes Flair, weiß aber nicht ob das bei Uwe wirklich so ist. 

Nur: Ein großer Fisch ist ein großer Fisch und besetzt den Lebensraum von mehreren Kleinen, das ist nicht wegzudiskutieren. Wenn man es sich leisten kann, den z.B. als Attraktion im gemischten Teich zu halten?
Nur als Forellen- bzw. Saibling Wegfresser wäre mir das nicht genehm, vor allem sind die Großräuber bei so einer Nahrung wirklich lecker und müssen dann dafür rückzahlen


----------



## Knurrhahn (27. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Kann man große Welse über 1,50m noch in der Küche verwerten?*

Hi Uwe
wir haben aus unserem See einen Wels von 1,60 m entnommen und geräuchert.
Und unsere einstimmige Meinung dazu, nie wieder.
Soviel Fett habe ich mein Leben noch nicht gesehen.
Gruß Knurri!


----------



## Eisenkneter (27. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Kann man große Welse über 1,50m noch in der Küche verwerten?*

Moin.

ich hab auch noch etwas senf zum zugeben.

ich hatte die letzten jahre mehrere welse bis 1,50 gekostet. das erlebnis ging von hervorragend bis zu grüner gesichtsfarbe. obwohl bis auf 1 alle aus dem gleichen fliesswasser kamen. ich konnte auch nicht ausmachen, dass die größeren besser oder schlechter waren. manche waren wie gesagt klasse, andere schmeckten nach modder und schlamm.
trotz diverser rezepte, auch geräuchert. das war mir aber eindeutig zu fettig. 
ich für meinen teil lass alles über 1 m nach dieser erfahrung schwimmen. denn es ist zu traurig, wenn man 20 kg traumfisch gemeuchelt hat und nach dem ersten runtergeürgten bissen alles in der tonne landet.

aber was anderes: GLAUB BLOS NICHT DASS SO EIN HALBZENTNER WELS DEINE FORELLCHEN IN RUHE LÄSST!!!

ich habe letztes jahr gesehen, wie ein 1,52 m wels (ebenfalls in einem privatteich, daher weiss ich dass ders war) einen 75 cm zander halbverdaut und dann ausgespuckt hat. und einen 1m wels hat das vieh so übern bauch gebissen, dass der kleine kurz darauf einging!

so ne 70 cm forelle hapst der grade mal weg! wir haben öfters mal aus spass tote 4 pfund däbel an dünner schnur an einen ast gebunden, ein schwall, weg war er.

vorschlag: statt forellen von wels essen lassen und schmodderwels auf dem teller zu haben, lieber forellen essen, wels in großem fluss aussetzen.


----------



## rob (27. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Kann man große Welse über 1,50m noch in der Küche verwerten?*

also ich würde den wels auch nie in den forellenteich einsetzen.salmonieden sind ein sehr teurer futterfisch:q
wenn du pech hast ,ist in einem jahr dein teicherl leer....
zum essen.ich ziehe immer die haut ab und schneide das gelbe tranige fett weg.das bringt dir hauptsächlich den schlechten geschmack.
auch den schwanz kannst du nicht essen.der schmeckt fürchterlich.ich schneide den einfach weg.
einen so grossen wels wie du hab ich aber noch nie gegessen.meine hatten alle zwischen 1m und 1,30 und waren wie oben beschrieben filetiert seeeehr lecker!
lg rob.


----------



## Brassenwürger (20. Januar 2007)

*AW: Kann man große Welse über 1,50m noch in der Küche verwerten?*

Was ist aus "Werner" geworden. Nur mal so ´ne Frage?


----------



## Raisingwulf (20. Januar 2007)

*AW: Kann man große Welse über 1,50m noch in der Küche verwerten?*

Rezept: grundsätzliche Vorbereitung Waller/Wels!
Drei bis vier Längsschnitte dreiviertel Körperlänge, zwei bis drei Tage abhängen lassen, dann in Wurzelsud je nach Geschmack einlegen für 12 Stunden, dann je nach Gusto zubereiten.
Fleischkonsistenz Richtung Kalbfleisch. Guten Apetit.

mfg
Raisingwulf


----------



## Raisingwulf (20. Januar 2007)

*AW: Kann man große Welse über 1,50m noch in der Küche verwerten?*

Hallo Uwe,

wegen dem Mopskopf - so heißen die bei uns in der Forellenzucht - erlöse das Tier von seinem Leid.

Gruß Dieter


----------



## Willi24 (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: Kann man große Welse über 1,50m noch in der Küche verwerten?*

ja genau aber der ohne Kiefer ist echt schlecht dran ist zwar schade drum aber wohl das beste für das Tier und -Werner lass am leben es hat doch was wenn man so ein schönes Tier bei sich rum zu schwimmen hat und die Opis bekommen endlich mal wieder adrenalin ins blut:vik::vik::vik:


----------

